# Sigma 120-400mm f/4.5-5.6 DG OS HSM Discountinued ?



## Haydn1971 (Jul 28, 2014)

Item on PhotoRumors suggests that the Sigma 120-400mm f/4.5-5.6 DG OS HSM (for Nikon) Is now discountinued, could this indicate a possible replacement lens from Sigma ?


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 28, 2014)

Could be. If they make a weather-sealed version that is shorter when closed (even if it's just a nonfunctional, heavily vignetted mess below 120mm with a pushbutton stop to prevent you from accidentally zooming it that wide), I'd be interested.

Now there's something I don't get. My 70–300L is 5.6" long, and that's barely practical to carry in a normal camera bag. How do people deal with carrying lenses that are half again longer than that when retracted? And why do manufacturers build lenses that are so impractical when it would be trivial to make them retract to a shorter length?


----------

